# Imitator Tads: morph out time?



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a tad in the water and was wondering how long till he grows leggs and morphs out?


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

There is a nice blurry pic of it. I will get the tripod out I suppose next time. Pulled two eggs out yesterday and found five more today.


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

My imi tads usually took around 60 days from hatching until morph out. It will probably vary based on temperature, feeding schedule, types of food...


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

2 weeks to hatch.


----------



## swarovski (Oct 19, 2006)

Last summer I had some Orange lamasis morphing out around 60 days, so I assumed that's the normal time for thumbs. Then during last fall (2009) I got some Varadero imitators, the tads are morphing out of water now -- taking about 120 days. I thought that was caused due to low temperature (about 70 F only).

Here comes the odd thing...... my Orange Lamasis are still breeding. Tads from Dec. 2009 are morphing out now -- so about 60 days.

All my tads are taken care at the same room and under the same conditions, just can't figure out how come Varadero imitators are taking twice of time to morph out than Orange lamasi.


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

Sadly my first tad did not make it. I found it dead with a black spot on its side? Fortunatly my imitators have been laying about 6 eggs a week like clockwork, and I'm setting up a better tadpole system so I should have my sucess rate up very soon.

Thanx for all that replied so I know what to expect.


----------

